# Dihydrogen Monoxice Dangers



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Warning to all....it's in our water supply....

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html

Dihydrogen Monoxide (DHMO) is a colorless and odorless chemical compound, also referred to by some as Dihydrogen Oxide, Hydrogen Hydroxide, Hydronium Hydroxide, or simply Hydric acid. Its basis is the highly reactive hydroxyl radical, a species shown to mutate DNA, denature proteins, disrupt cell membranes, and chemically alter critical neurotransmitters. The atomic components of DHMO are found in a number of caustic, explosive and poisonous compounds such as Sulfuric Acid, Nitroglycerine and Ethyl Alcohol.[/quote]


Each year, Dihydrogen Monoxide is a known causative component in many thousands of deaths and is a major contributor to millions upon millions of dollars in damage to property and the environment. Some of the known perils of Dihydrogen Monoxide are:









Death due to accidental inhalation of DHMO, even in small quantities.
Prolonged exposure to solid DHMO causes severe tissue damage.
Excessive ingestion produces a number of unpleasant though not typically life-threatening side-effects.
DHMO is a major component of acid rain.
Gaseous DHMO can cause severe burns.
Contributes to soil erosion.
Leads to corrosion and oxidation of many metals.
Contamination of electrical systems often causes short-circuits.
Exposure decreases effectiveness of automobile brakes.
Found in biopsies of pre-cancerous tumors and lesions.
Given to vicious dogs involved in recent deadly attacks.
Often associated with killer cyclones in the U.S. Midwest and elsewhere, and in hurricanes including deadly storms in Florida, New Orleans and other areas of the southeastern U.S.
Thermal variations in DHMO are a suspected contributor to the El Nino weather effect.
You can verify the accuracy of the above information on Snoops...

http://www.snopes.com/science/dhmo.asp


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Your info is correct.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If Snoops says it is......it must be.....


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Scary, though...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A school district in California banned Dihydromonoxide after a board member sited the dangers and the number of children who died each year because of lung exposure---


----------



## VChucks (May 15, 2012)

It killed my pet Jackalope! Dead!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its also the main ingredient in the refrigerant, R718


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Main ingredient in beer too, so I'm gonna risk it this afternoon. Wish me luck! :thumbup:

On second thought, maybe I could call it a scientific evaluation. I'll test to see what the exposure limits and health effects are. I'll report back to you guys what I learn...... then you'll know how to protect yourselves. It's a risk and sacrifice I'm willing to make for the betterment of all DIY members.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Unlike that deadly chem, beer is best dark and foamy.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I alwyas think of this classic when someone describes some food ingredient as "a main ingredient in industrial cleansers" or something. Um, industrial cleansers have water in them too.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like the Commies are at it again. 

No wait. It was that dreaded Fluoride that guy was ranting about they put in our water.:nuke::tooth:

Dr.Strangelove for those who have not seen the movie.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You ruined my week.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpTXW8IsDBM


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> You ruined my week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpTXW8IsDBM


 
That's Rueeened! Your weekend is rueeened!


----------

